# Hotel of the Kings, Cyprus - June 2014



## LittleOz (Jul 5, 2014)

The Berengaria Hotel was built in 1931, at Prodromos, high in the mountains of Cyprus. The Berengaria Hotel was so glamorous that it was called the “Hotel of the Kings”. It was the first hotel in the region and played an important role in attracting high-end tourism to the mountains. 

It was owned by a Mr Kokkalos, who had three sons. When he died, the sons inherited equal shares in the family fortune, including the hotel. But they soon began to fight and the hotel went bankrupt, closing in 1984. Within three years, each of the sons subsequently died in mysterious circumstances, fuelling stories that the old man had cursed them should they fail to preserve his legacy. Legend has it that their ghosts now haunt the derelict hotel.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 5, 2014)

Bet this was a great place to stay in its day.Ace photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 5, 2014)

Cant beat a holiday explore, eh?
excellent report


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have to agree that it must have been a beautiful place in its day, mind you looking at it now I can still say I've stayed in worse places.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 6, 2014)

Amazing place and nice set of pics.


----------



## Big C (Jul 7, 2014)

Hope you enjoyed your holiday mate, still found time to sneak out for a nosey...
Nice one.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 7, 2014)

Big C said:


> Hope you enjoyed your holiday mate, still found time to sneak out for a nosey...
> Nice one.




I actually managed to drag Mrs Oz along with me for this one. She doesn't really get the whole exploring thing though and thinks 'Keep Out' signs are an instruction rather than an invitation to view. Fortunately the place was wide open.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 8, 2014)

Thats awesome! Looks a huge place too. Fantastic shots in a fantastic location, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Old No.13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Really like these, great shots!


----------

